# My version of "The Texas Special" Alco FA/B1



## Crusty Old Shellback (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi All,
Well I recently picked up a Aristo Craft Alco FA1/FB1 dressed in the Santa fe colors of blue and yellow. I decided that I wanted to chane it into "The Texas Special" that was run jointly by the Missouri, Kansas, Texas (KATY) and the St louis, San Fransico (Frisco) railroads. being from Texas, I thought this would be a good idea. I know that they never ran a Alco FA1/FB1 in "the Texas Special" colors but hey, It's my railroad so I can do as I please.

I started first by striping the body down. I tried at first to remove th paint from the FA1 but had some issues and melted the plastic a little. So with the FB1 I just cleand the body and painted over it. For teh FA1, I removed the front nuckle coupmer and filled in the front hole with a little body putty. I also added some body putty to the side to make it a little more streamedline. I didn't take any pictures of the process but did get soem after shots. The locos came with brass handrails which I painted silver. I used Ford Engine block red, Chrysler chrome yellow, silverand a flat black primmer for my colors. The loco had a painted screen on some plastic that was yellow and this wouldn't fit the paint scheme. So I replaced it with some actual window screen glued in place.

My next venture is to add in DCC decoders for speed and sound along with some speakers. I also need to find a good place to get some decals for it. Does anyone have a good source for decals? Anyways, here are some pictures of my venture.

A unit after paint and B unit before paint. Sorry but I didn't get a picture of the A unit before body work and paint.



After paint




Nose



Top


Screen


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

....

(The FA's look great!


----------



## Crusty Old Shellback (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks Scott. I was working on figuring out what was wrong I guess at the same time you were. I wound up just going thru the HTML code and pasting it. I used to be able to copy and paste the IMG from photobucket and post in in a post but that didn't work this time. I need more practice.  Looks like you thru in a few extra photos.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

.....


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

ah! I see you fixed it..ok, that works too!  
maybe you dont need my method then..whatever works!  
Im going to go ahead and clear out my posts then, since they are just cluttering up your thread..

Scot


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan Cedarleaf a sponsor here on MLS makes excellent decals. I have used him for a number of projects. He has an extensive library of RR logos and lettering or he can help you design some custom decals.


Cedarleaf Custom Railroad Decals 

Give him a call or send him an email. He is a great guy to work with.

Chuck


----------



## Crusty Old Shellback (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks Chuck. I had seen his logo at the top of a few pages and have thought about contacting him. Guess no better reason not to.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some examples of his work.


Existing RR lettering and logo from his library(LGB cars repainted and relettered). I have 32 of them all with different numbers. No cutting and pasting to make different numbers. They were all printed different. I just sent him a list of the numbers I wanted. The weight of the cars differed slightly, so the number on the side and ends match the weight of the car.











Custom lettering:










Chuck


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

They're looking great Crusty.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Crusty,
Looking very good, and will look even better when you have decals on them.
I converted an E8 to an E7 some years back, and if Stan can't help you with decals, let me know and I'll see what I can do.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I have some Texas Special cars that would look good behind her. Never been run.I have 4 cars in boxes


----------



## Crusty Old Shellback (Jun 3, 2013)

Can you send me a PM with pictures and prices? Thanks.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

PM send, Crusty... I have that font to work with... 


PS.... Very nicely done paint job... Silver lettering will look great...


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

These are pics of cars. There are three coaches and an observation car. 
I did not know how to send by PM. Thye are 1/32 BTW.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Gibs, to send a PM go to one of crusty's posts and click on the "SEND MESSAGE" on the left side under his name. That will connect you to the MLS email system. Chuck


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 18 Jun 2013 10:13 AM 
Gibs, to send a PM go to one of crusty's posts and click on the "SEND MESSAGE" on the left side under his name. That will connect you to the MLS email system. Chuck _ know how to send a message via PM, Just have not tried to send pics that way. I have sent him a PM message regarding cars just not the pics._
I am still trying to find source of these cars to see what I paid for them.


----------



## Crusty Old Shellback (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi Gibs,
Nice looking cars. But you say they are 1:32 or 1 gauge as seen on the package. Would that not be too small then for G gauge which is 1:20.3?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Just a reminder that using the forums themselves to sell items is verboten. For sales to the general forum membership, 1st-class members are able to list items in the classifieds free of charge (beyond the cost of a 1st-class membership). 

In a case like this where one member has a set of cars that he's not necessarily looking to sell would if another specific member is interested, it's better to PM that individual about the items you have that he might be interested in, then post in the forums "hey, check your PM" or some such to alert them to the fact that you messaged them privately. Some folks do not use the PM feature, so posting a forum message akin to "hey so-and-so, e-mail me at such-and-such because I can't reach you via PM" is okay. Subtle difference between that and "I've got XYZ if you're interested," but the rule is there to keep the forums themselves from becoming buy/sell listings. 

And on more a more pertinent-to-the-thread note, sharp job on the paint; both you and David! 

If you're looking for a cool way to do the chrome/stainless, check out *Bare Metal Foils.* It's a very thin, adhesive foil available in a number of finishes. I just used their "bright chrome" on a project I'm working on, and the stuff is pretty slick. 

Later, 

K


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Crusty,


Your Alcos are 1:29, not 1:20.3. There are many different scales that run on "G" gauge track.

Chuck


----------



## Crusty Old Shellback (Jun 3, 2013)

EBT understand the rules. Duley noted. I'll have to look into the foil.

Chuck, I did not know that. I thought G was 20.3. I got that from some plans I foud while looking for some to build a Howe truss bridge. And so that is what I have been using. Is ther a "standard" for G gauge? and the rest are just close? 

EDIT: Found this.

[*]Wrightway Rolling Stock 1:32 and 10mm scale custom built British North American and European passenger stock.[1] [Ontario, Canada][*]Northern Fine Scale Stock in 10mm scale British only freight stock in kit form [2][*]Accucraft has five scales - Fn3 is 1:20.3, Gauge 1 is 1:32, their ½" scale is 1:24. They also build 1:29 scale North American models in live steam and electric under the AML brand, as well as British live steam and electric models in 1:19th scale [also called 16mm] and Isle of Man live steam and electric models in 1:20.3 scale - the Isle of Man uses three foot gauge track, the same width as the dominant US Colorado narrow gauge.[*]Aristo-Craft is 1:29, “Classic” series is 1:24[*]Aster is 1:32, 1:30 for Japanese prototypes and 1:22.5 for European and Japanese narrow gauge.[*]Bachmann's "Big Haulers" series is to 1:22.5, while their "Spectrum" Series is to 1:20.3 scale[*]Hartland Locomotive Works products are engineered to fit with 1:24 scale Narrow Gauge equipment and 1:29 Standard Gauge equipment.[*]LGB is 1:22.5[*]Mainline America is 1:32[*]Märklin "MAXI" is 1:32[*]MTH Rail-King is 1:32[*]Piko is 1:27-1:29[*]USA Trains “Ultimate” Series is 1:29, “American” Series is 1:24[/list] So my F1A/B are 1:29
Bachman Spectrum Shay is 1:20.3
Bachman steam Christmas train is 1:22.5

And my USA trains reefers are 1:24

So now I'm really confused.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 18 Jun 2013 11:06 AM 
Just a reminder that using the forums themselves to sell items is verboten. For sales to the general forum membership, 1st-class members are able to list items in the classifieds free of charge (beyond the cost of a 1st-class membership). 

In a case like this where one member has a set of cars that he's not necessarily looking to sell would if another specific member is interested, it's better to PM that individual about the items you have that he might be interested in, then post in the forums "hey, check your PM" or some such to alert them to the fact that you messaged them privately. Some folks do not use the PM feature, so posting a forum message akin to "hey so-and-so, e-mail me at such-and-such because I can't reach you via PM" is okay. Subtle difference between that and "I've got XYZ if you're interested," but the rule is there to keep the forums themselves from becoming buy/sell listings. 

And on more a more pertinent-to-the-thread note, sharp job on the paint; both you and David! 

If you're looking for a cool way to do the chrome/stainless, check out *Bare Metal Foils.* It's a very thin, adhesive foil available in a number of finishes. I just used their "bright chrome" on a project I'm working on, and the stuff is pretty slick. 

Later, 

K Really not advertising to sell. I know the rules but was just letting Crusty know i had the cars. I have PM hime and he can reply back thru same medium. that way I won't disturb the moderator.LOL. Also he wanted pics and I did not have his email address. Sorry bout that.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Crusty Old Shellback on 17 Jun 2013 10:39 AM 
Hi All,
Well I recently picked up a Aristo Craft Alco FA1/FB1 dressed in the Santa fe colors of blue and yellow.....I know that they never ran a Alco FA1/FB1 in "the Texas Special" colors but hey, It's my railroad so I can do as I please.

They look great!

And the Santa Fe never had an FAs. So kind of the perfect locos to use for your Texas Special FAs.


----------

